# my poncho



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hi , its Latte. mom wanted me to try on this poncho.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Aww haha what a cutie! That color suits her so well. :love2:
Elaine, did Latte lose a bit of weight?


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

That is adorable. Are you selling these?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Aww haha what a cutie! That color suits her so well. :love2:
> Elaine, did Latte lose a bit of weight?


hehe... i never had a poncho for any of my dogs before . pink is a great color always for her. 
i dont know if she lost some weight... hmmm. i havent had her weighed for awhile. i'm bringing her and Tootsie to the vet in a couple days to get there nails trimmed, so , i'll have them both weighed


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LBChi said:


> That is adorable. Are you selling these?


thanks ! i am selling them but i only have size xxs right now. next time i go back to the petwarehouse i'll try to find some bigger sizes but not sure if they'll have them ...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Obviously I can't see her figure under the poncho, but her face seems slimmer.
Either way, she looks really great. Lovely girl.


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

How much are the ponchos, and what colors do you have?? I have a boy and girl i would like to get one for


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

elaina said:


> thanks ! i am selling them but i only have size xxs right now. next time i go back to the petwarehouse i'll try to find some bigger sizes but not sure if they'll have them ...


Woo Hoo!! I want one for Chica!! Maybe I can find one for her in Mexico!


----------



## Ruffio N Reinas (Oct 30, 2012)

LBChi said:


> Woo Hoo!! I want one for Chica!! Maybe I can find one for her in Mexico!


I found a really cute little sombrero for my chi when I was in mexico. Now I just need a poncho to go with it lol


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

That is really cute!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Looks great! Doesn't she look classy!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Tara & Ruffio said:


> I found a really cute little sombrero for my chi when I was in mexico. Now I just need a poncho to go with it lol


Im going to look for 1 or 2 while I am there.


----------



## Ricci and Ruby (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness, I have been looking everywhere for a little sombrero and poncho for Ruby! The trouble with living in Australia though is I have to do most of my shopping for Rubes online, and haven't been able to find any anywhere. When you have other sizes will you post to Aus? I'll definitely buy one! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

That poncho is so cute on Latte


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Look at that little Muffin! oh Elaine she looks so darling too bad that poncho does not come in blue! :lol:


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Obviously I can't see her figure under the poncho, but her face seems slimmer.
> Either way, she looks really great. Lovely girl.


thanks LS . i been meaning to tell you i love your new siggy. i was so happy to see Bella in her Thermal w/ hearts ! 



Tara & Ruffio said:


> How much are the ponchos, and what colors do you have?? I have a boy and girl i would like to get one for


they are just 4.00 each plus shipping and i only have the color that Latte is wearing. i sent you a pm 



LBChi said:


> Woo Hoo!! I want one for Chica!! Maybe I can find one for her in Mexico!


oh, nice ! when are you going ? i love Mexico.. i havnt been in ages though



Missygal said:


> That is really cute!!
> thanks !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App





Buildthemskywards said:


> Looks great! Doesn't she look classy!


 hehe . thanks , she really didnt want to model it but i couldnt wait to see how it looked on her 



Ricci and Ruby said:


> Oh my goodness, I have been looking everywhere for a little sombrero and poncho for Ruby! The trouble with living in Australia though is I have to do most of my shopping for Rubes online, and haven't been able to find any anywhere. When you have other sizes will you post to Aus? I'll definitely buy one!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


oh, yes !! i ship to everywhere . i have shipped to Austrailia many times. i'll try to find some bigger size but i didnt notice any last time i was there...



guccigrande said:


> That poncho is so cute on Latte


thank you . hehe. i think its cute and funny too . i'm just not used to seeing a dog in a poncho so it strikes me kind of funny



KittyD said:


> Look at that little Muffin! oh Elaine she looks so darling too bad that poncho does not come in blue! :lol:


thanks, Kitty 
actually, they did make it in a Violet color with the same color stripes ( green and brown ) . that color could be for boy or girl i think. not like the pink that is a definite girl only color. but i didnt see any violet there. there was so much stuff there , i didnt look thru everything though...


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG!!! I love her poncho, she looks beautiful in it! She does look like she lost weight....such a gorgeous girl!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

That is the most darling thing I have ever seen! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ahhhh sooooooo cute!!!!!!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

So cute! I wanted that when I saw it posted in your other thread, but xxs DEFINITELY won't fit my 10lb monster


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Latte looks so elegant and chic!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, Elaine, she is such a little doll in that poncho! Hee, here, he does not look happy to be modeling but she is so cute!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Latte, you look absolutely stunning in your poncho. So stylish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I have seen those advertised but just couldn't picture a dog in a poncho. It is adorable on Latte and, of course, the pink is a winner!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

That is really cute !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Gorgeous lil Latte, in a beautiful Poncho! I love her!! :love5:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Too cute! Love it!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Zorana1125 said:


> OMG!!! I love her poncho, she looks beautiful in it! She does look like she lost weight....such a gorgeous girl!!!
> 
> thanks Zorana  . hmmm maybe she did lose a bit of weight... i'll no soon when i take her to the vet to get her nails trimmed late this week
> 
> ...





4bsingreece said:


> That is the most darling thing I have ever seen!
> hehe . thanks !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App





Chihuahuasloveme said:


> Ahhhh sooooooo cute!!!!!!


thanks Sherri 



MMS said:


> So cute! I wanted that when I saw it posted in your other thread, but xxs DEFINITELY won't fit my 10lb monster


awww thanks ! , Tootsie is bigger than yours , i think she is close to 11 pounds. she doesnt reaally like clothes though. Maybe i'll find a bigger size for you next time ... 



Smith said:


> Latte looks so elegant and chic!


hehe thank you 



MiniGrace said:


> Oh, Elaine, she is such a little doll in that poncho! Hee, here, he does not look happy to be modeling but she is so cute!


thanks Terri. i have xxs in the ponchos for sale. let me know if you want one for Taz 



pupluv168 said:


> Latte, you look absolutely stunning in your poncho. So stylish.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Latte said to tell you thank you very much .



Jayda said:


> I have seen those advertised but just couldn't picture a dog in a poncho. It is adorable on Latte and, of course, the pink is a winner!


me too. i've seen them but couldnt picture them on a dog.. but they are really cute !! and yes.. pink is Lattes best color for sure !!



rubia said:


> That is really cute !


hehe . i think it is too. cute and kind of funny too . lol



TLI said:


> Gorgeous lil Latte, in a beautiful Poncho! I love her!! :love5:


aww T, thanks so much !!



Huly said:


> Too cute! Love it!


Thanks Christie


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Latte looks like a total diva! She looks absolutely adorable  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

She is so beautiful. love her little face!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh, she is gorgeous, she looks so Mexican, how apt!!


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Why isn't Rolo a girl!!! I want a pink poncho! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

_Luna_ said:


> Latte looks like a total diva! She looks absolutely adorable
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


thanks Erica 



miuccias said:


> She is so beautiful. love her little face!


thanks Mayra ! 



Aquarius said:


> Oh, she is gorgeous, she looks so Mexican, how apt!!


 thank you Jane !!



Rolo'sMummy said:


> Why isn't Rolo a girl!!! I want a pink poncho! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


hehe, so funny !!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

Could she be any cuter??? No she cannot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

kellyb said:


> Could she be any cuter??? No she cannot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


hehe. thanks Kelly, she's a very sweet and happy girl too. always wagging her tail


----------

